# My 1:12 Lincoln Sculpt



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that I have built up a good selection of 1:20.32 scale figues for my trains, I am focusing more on other scales, especially the larger scales. I like the larger scales because I get more detailed and its a little bit easier to get a fair likeness. I have just finished up what I feel is my best Lincoln sculpt yet.








1:12 scale sculpture one of 3 so far for my 1:12 scale livesteam engine project Dennis and Henner are helping me on.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard

The below image is the result of direct access using the image file URL you used. I believe the reason for the failure is because I'm not a member of the 7-8ths forum, which is also why it will not display in the MLS topic.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, its not because you arent a member of that forum, its just because its a bad link..
Its not the direct link to the image..
(that forum has some really weird unconventional coding going on..it always has..)
it might be difficult to get a direct link to a photo from that forum..
I will give it a try..

Found it..here is the problem..
that forum doesnt give "proper" direct links..probably set up that way on purpose to avoid hotlinking..
This is what Richard attempted to post:

http://www.7-8ths.info/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=16683167.0;attach=115893;image

Notice it doesnt end in a traditional .jpg or other image suffix..that link cant be used to post an image in a MLS thread so that the photo itself
shows up in the thread..all you can do is turn it into a link, like thus: 

Abraham Lincoln Sculpt 

lets see if that works..

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, MLS totally messed it up! but that also happens a lot lately.. 
but clicking on the link works to bring up the photo..so in the end thats all that matters.. 

Richard, you can use photos from your own website to post direct photos here, but not from the 7/8n2 group.. 
example: 










and wow..now the photo in the original post is showing up! 
and it didnt before..weird.. 

Scot


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is the image. Sorry the other image isn't working, it works on my browser. So here is one directly from this site it should work.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I see the problem, but I would need to know which browsers you are using to be sure. The extension is php and php is a script extension, not really an image format. In the old days, you used to have to set up specific mime types in your browser to view content properly, but now adays it seems like they are all setup for you. I have the newer version of mozilla running on a pc so I see the image just fine. I tried this in IE just now and it failed. I looked for the old options to have the image detected and can't find it. Looks like IE is very strict about image extensions. Mozilla will allow you to give a bmp file a jpg extension and it will display the image correctly. I suspect Mozilla simply determines by the content header what it is parsing and displays it correctly regardless of the extension,,, IE does not.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen

All that is nice, however...

The HTTP 403 status code is a server-side generated error, it's generated when a client has made a request for a service that the user is not allowed to use.

The ?action=dlattach;topic=16683316.0;attach=116006;image

Represents the PHP query string sent to the server's index.php page which is scripted to decode the "key,value" pairs, i.e. action=dlattach - topic=16683316.0 - attach=116006 - image

Going way out on a limb, with my very uneducated guess would be...

action=dlattach - would be a request to download an attachment.
topic=16683316.0 - would be the "originating reply" for the topic with the ID 16683316
attach=116006 - would be the attachment tied to the "originating reply" with the ID 116006
image - would be the attachment type is an image

_"_What distinguishes PHP from something like client-side JavaScript is that the code is executed on the server[/i]_, generating HTML which is then sent to the client. The client would receive the results of running that script, but would not know what the underlying code was. You can even configure your web server to process all your HTML files with PHP, and then there's really no way that users can tell what you have up your sleeve."_


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard; 

A very nice likeness. Your figure recalls the Lincoln Memorial figure in the movie _Night at the Museum - The Battle for the Smithsonian_. Good old Abe took care of those hawk-headed soldiers from the Ancient Egyptian underworld with one mighty swipe of his hand. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh,,, thanks Steve, I didn't really pay attention to the graphic except to look at the browser type. I didn't even see the error code (my bad), but since you pointed it out I see that you are indeed correct. The reason it works for me is that I'm logged into SE and there fore permitted to see the image. When I saw it was IE, I just assumbed the worse. Yes, I know that cgi, shtml, ruby and php to name a few are all server side not client side. 
David, 
He is 1:12 scale, so maybe I'll paint him up to look like a marble statue and build a nice little 1:20 scale Lincoln Monument


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

My cleanout castings from the Lincoln molds. I just started using smoothon resin and was surprised that it looks so much like marble I had to put my 1:20.32 scale conductress next to him. I definately have to make the arms and chair like the lincoln monument now. I can just see her leading a group of tourist past the Lincoln monument with Lincoln and trailing along after them


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I just changed the image on my site to show a painted figure


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you going to be adding that conductress to your line? She could definitely get a job here!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed, 
You can find her on ebay. She is not one of my sculpts but I saw her on ebay and thought she would make a great edition to my already eclectic collection of figures. She is going to be my time E=mc2 express conductress which will features Dillinghams coach filled with a lot of folks who are dead before he was born or born after he died (me). I'm going to eventually attemp an einstein sculpt in 1:20 scale and he will be the engineer


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful, Richard.... 

A great piece....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"I'm going to eventually attempt an Einstein sculpt in 1:20 scale and he will be the engineer."

Richard;

I'm eagerly awaiting that train. Hope your Einstein has a better hair day than mine.


















Best,
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is my 7/8ths Einstein. I'm going to try doing him on the computer in a 3D graphics software ap and then having him 3D printed to various scales.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Dave-- With all those batteries it is no wonder he is having a bad hair day! 

Richard your figures continue to inspire me!!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric; 

It's a D Cell locomotive and it needs 6 D cells to get the 9V required to trundle along happily. Don't think they generate any static to friz his hair, but who knows? It also needs 4 AA batteries to run the headlamp. 

Richard; 

Really like Dr. Einstein's pipe. Nice touch. Used to smoke them as well, back in the day. 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful work all around (7/8, 1:12), depicting lots of famous folks. But wat, no "Iz?"


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Not enough clay in the world to capture the beauty of the Iz, brah.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, Richard, so poetic! BTW, I read about a standard gauge railroad on the Big Island (the Honolulu paper is now calling it, "Hawaii Island," what's up with that?) that ran around Hilo side, into the 1950s, I think. They have a small museum somewhere over there, with a caboose. Do you know about that line?


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

So what would one of those Lincoln figures cost to buy ...That is awesome work... Travis


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe, I'm from Oahu, but I did read about it. It was started by Dillingham and his investors and was, from my understanding, as big as OR&L. I do believe they shut down operations before Oahu did and 1950 sounds just about right. 
General those figures are avaiilable on my site under the 1:12 scale icon. You just click on my url below and that will take you there.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I was just looking at your 1/20th scale figures on Scale humans .com and on the third page you have a figure in a trenchcoat called Dick. I think this figure would be a natural fit for a Humphrey Bogart head sculpt.  
Your Lincoln sculpts are quite nicely done!


----------

